# Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora LT360 Lüfter Problem



## AlexK90 (7. Januar 2023)

Hi, 

ich habe heute meinen PC geupgraded und habe ein Problem mit der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO. Mein Problem ist: Sobald ich alle 3 Lüfter über das Verbindungskabel an das Mainboard ( CPU1 Anschluss ) anschließe, laufen die  Lüfter (auch bei 30 Grad CPU Temperatur )  auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Im Bios die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen bringt dann auch nichts mehr. Das selbe Verhalten, wenn ich die 3 Lüfter, über das Lüfter Hub meines Gehäuses anschließe.  Wenn ich nur einen Lüfter anschließe funktioniert alles wie erwartet. Habe auch schon versucht im Bios den Modus von automatisch auf PWM  / DC zu ändern, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Hat hier noch jemand eine Idee?

Mainboard: ASRock X570 Pro4
CPU: Ryzen 7 58900X3D
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify 2 RGB


----------



## Lexx (7. Januar 2023)

Verwendest du Kabel-Splitter?

Das AC Eisbär hat doch eine eigene Lüftersteuerung?
(Glaube ich mich aus dem Test in der Print zu erinnern.)

Schon probiert, die Lüfter auf mehrere Anschlüsse zu verteilen?
(Oft lasssen sich nicht alle MB-Anschlüsssse übers UEFI steuern.)


----------



## AlexK90 (8. Januar 2023)

Ja ich habe versucht den Kabel-Splitter zu verwenden, der dabei war. 

Eine Lüftersteuerung ist dabei, meines Wissens nach ist die aber nur für die RGB beleuchtung. Da ich ich vorne noch andere RGB Lüfter habe, habe ich die RBG Kabel der AIO mit denen der Gehäuselüfter verbunden und diese zusammen am Mainboard angeschlossen. Das funktioniert auch soweit. 

Auf mehrere Anschlüsse habe ich die Lüfter der Kühlung noch nicht verteilt. Das werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Shirozen (8. Januar 2023)

Vielleicht hast du ein Kabelbruch im Splitter/Lüfter Kabel. Teste mal die Lüfter einzeln. Wenn dann alle Lüfter getestet sind nochmal einzeln mit dem Splitter testen.


----------



## AlexK90 (8. Januar 2023)

Ich habe das Problem jetzt gelöst, in dem ich die 3 CPU Lüfter mit dem Splitter am Mainboard an einen der Gehäuselüfer-Anschlüsse gemacht habe und anschließend auf DC + Monitoring CPU gestellt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 16:49)

Die Lüfter sollten schon am CPU-Fan angeschlossen sein, damit als Bezugsquelle die CPU-Temperatur gilt. Es seiden, du kannst über den Lüfterfan auch auf die CPU-Temperatur zugreifen. PWM-Lüfter laufen mit 100 %, wenn das PWM Signal nicht verbunden ist. Möglichweise stimmt was mit dem Splitter nicht oder du hast am Splitter, sofern welche frei bleiben, denn Strang mit der vollen Belegung nicht angeschlossen.

Hintergrund, mit einem Splitter wird das Tachosignal nur von einem Kabel davon an einem Lüfter mit übergeben und dieser Strang muss daher zwingend mit einem Lüfter belegt sein. Mit den anderen Stränge fehlt jeweils immer das Kabel mit dem Tachosignal, weil dieses Signal nur von einem Lüfter zum Mainboard ausgegeben werden darf.


----------

